# Empfehlungen für kabellose (Gaming-)Maus



## guna7 (10. April 2010)

*Empfehlungen für kabellose (Gaming-)Maus*

Hallo,

suche einen Nachfolger für meine sterbende "Microsoft Wireless IntelliMouse". Bin Rechtshänder, die Maus muss unbedingt kabellos sein und soll sich auch zum gelegentlichen Zocken eignen. Ich dachte evtl an diese hier. Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## maestrocool (10. April 2010)

*AW: Empfehlungen für kabellose (Gaming-)Maus*

meine Ehrliche Meinung....
ich hab mir das teil auch mal zugelegt und diese Maus funktioniert großartig, aber für mich war sie viel zu klobig und sie verbraucht auch sehr viel akku und musste bei mir alle 2-3 Tage angeleint (aufgeladen) werden,
für große Hände wäre sie sicher gut und die Treiber dazu sind auch hervorragend.
meine 1 Wahl war Logitechs Performance MX aber die hat auch einen großen Stromhunger und wird ähnlich, wie die Sidewinder, mit Kabel aufgeladen liegt mir aber besser in der Hand,
trotzdem benutze ich jetzt zum Inetsurfen die kleine Logitech Anywhere MX (ist einfach handlicher)
Lags sind mit beiden nicht zu spüren, und Kompatibilität ist auch kein Problem, wenn man weiß wie Setpoint wirklich funktioniert.

mfg Maestrocool


----------



## Shooter (10. April 2010)

*AW: Empfehlungen für kabellose (Gaming-)Maus*

Ich brauche jetzt nicht unbedingt Marken-Mäuse von Logitech. 
Habe mir vor einem halben Jahr eine Funkmaus von Trust für 20€ gekauft. 
Spiele damit täglich COD6, BC2 etc......bis jetzt noch nie Probleme. 
Dazu nutze ich die Akku Batterien von eneloop....halten bis zu 2 Wochen wenn sie richtig aufgeladen worden sind. Bin damit echt zufrieden. 

Ich war ja vorher eher skeptisch, weil sich hier alle Kabel Mäuse für 60€ kaufen..... aber gibt keine Probleme, Stick reinstecken und mehr braucht man gar nicht zu machen


----------



## guna7 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Empfehlungen für kabellose (Gaming-)Maus*

@ maestrocool

Danke,

habe mir deine beiden Alternativen mal auf meiner Liste notiert. Spielst du auch mit deiner Maus? Wie siehts denn da aus?

Welche von den Mäusen begnügt sich eigentlich mit normalen Batterien/Akkus anstatt eines _speziellen_ Akkus?

@ Shooter

Welche war denn das genau?


----------



## Shooter (10. April 2010)

*AW: Empfehlungen für kabellose (Gaming-)Maus*

Trust.com - Wireless Optical Mouse MI-4910D


----------



## vossi_3 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Empfehlungen für kabellose (Gaming-)Maus*

Hallo Guna7,

ich hatte mir letztens die Sidewinder X8 geholt und ich fand die Maus an sich toll du kannst im Treiber in 500 Schritten die DPI Zahl an deine Bedürfnisse anpassen und dann über die Tasten auf der Maus schnell zwischen 3 DPI Stufen wechseln. Die Optik ist geschmakssache aber die meiste Zeit schaut man ja auf den Bildschirm und nicht auf die Maus.
Sehr schön bei der X8 finde ich die Daumentasten angeordnet.
Ich musste die Maus leider zurückbringen weil sie für meine Zwecke (durch zwei Zimmer funken) nicht reichte. Ich habe jetzt die Razer Mamba die mich einfach durch ihre Funkreichweite beeindruckt genau wie der Preis, der hat mein Portemonnaie beeindruckt.


----------



## maestrocool (10. April 2010)

*AW: Empfehlungen für kabellose (Gaming-)Maus*



guna7 schrieb:


> @ maestrocool
> Welche von den Mäusen begnügt sich eigentlich mit normalen Batterien/Akkus anstatt eines _speziellen_ Akkus?



Die Anywhere MX begnügt sich mit 2 Mignonzellen und ist die billigere und kleinere von beiden und hat nur die 5 Standardtasten +2 (Mausrasd).

die Performance MX hat 1 Mignon akku 2000mA kann aber jederzeit durch ne Batterie getauscht werden ist teurer hat aber auch 7 Tasten +2 (Mausrad) und 1Taste lässt sich frei als DPI Umschalter konfigurieren incl Batterie und DPI anzeige

um deine Frage also zu beantworten beide lassen sich mit Batterie betreiben und die Performance MX zusätzlich mit dem mitgelieferten Akku
im übrigen hat die Sidewinder auch nen standart Mignon Akku, kann also auch mit Batterie betrieben werden.

mfg Maestrocool


----------



## guna7 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Empfehlungen für kabellose (Gaming-)Maus*

Da sich die X8 auch mit normalen Batterien/Akkus betreiben läßt, tendiere ich eigentlich in diese Richtung. Werde sie mir aber in einem Elektromarkt mal genauer ansehen.

Die Performance MX sieht aber auch gut aus. Denke mal, da muss der "vor Ort Test" entscheiden.


----------



## gh0st76 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Empfehlungen für kabellose (Gaming-)Maus*

Die X8 ist ne gute Maus. Ich hatte die gute 4 Monate. Der Akku der beigelegt ist hält ne gute Woche. Bei der Mamba liest man öfters von Problemen mit der Akkulaufzeit. Auch das der Akku nicht einfach so gewechselt werden kann wenn er defekt ist.


----------



## vossi_3 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Empfehlungen für kabellose (Gaming-)Maus*

Wieso sollte man den Akku bei der Mamba nicht einfach wechseln können ?
Bei der Mamba ist halt ein von Razer selbst entworfener Lithium-Ionen-Akku. Das heißt man kann nicht einfach im nächsten Supermarkt neu Batterien oder Akkus kaufen. Man muss den halt bei Razer dann nachbestellen. Bei der X8 kann man halt auch handelsübliche AA-Batterien verwenden. 
Da beide Mäuse aber auch bei leerem Akku einfach an das USB-Kabel angeschlossen werden können und dann als Kabelmaus funktionieren ist das mit dem Akku nicht so tragisch finde ich.


----------



## guna7 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Empfehlungen für kabellose (Gaming-)Maus*



vossi_3 schrieb:


> Bei der Mamba ist halt ein von Razer selbst entworfener Lithium-Ionen-Akku. Das heißt man kann nicht einfach im nächsten Supermarkt neu Batterien oder Akkus kaufen. Man muss den halt bei Razer dann nachbestellen.


Genau das finde ich nicht gut. Ich möchte bei Bedarf einfache Batterien bzw Akkus einsetzten können.


----------



## gh0st76 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Empfehlungen für kabellose (Gaming-)Maus*

Liegt vielleicht daran das man bei Razer dann richtig Geld latzen darf für nen neuen Akku. Bei der X8 kann man sich für 10 Euro nen Doppelpack an Akkus kaufen die mal eben die doppelte Leistung des Akkus haben den die Mamba verwendet. Abgesehen davon das die Mamba nen schlechten Sensor verbaut hat und auch von der Qualität her nicht überzeugt bei dem Preis.


----------



## guna7 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Empfehlungen für kabellose (Gaming-)Maus*

Da muss ich dir voll und ganz recht geben. Meiner Meinung nach hat die X8 das bessere PL-Verhältnis.


----------



## Nero9.1 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Empfehlungen für kabellose (Gaming-)Maus*

Aha...


----------



## guna7 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Empfehlungen für kabellose (Gaming-)Maus*



Nero9.1 schrieb:


> Aha...


Was issn das für ein Kommentar? 

Ich hab die X8 mal in der Hand gehabt, eine ergonomische Katastrophe! Werde mir jetzt doch diese hier kaufen.

Klick mich


----------



## gh0st76 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Empfehlungen für kabellose (Gaming-)Maus*

Das stimmt. Die X8 ist ne gute Maus. Aber liegt übelst in der Hand.


----------



## guna7 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Empfehlungen für kabellose (Gaming-)Maus*

Wie man sowas entwerfen kann ist mir ein Rätsel.


----------



## serafen (17. August 2010)

*AW: Empfehlungen für kabellose (Gaming-)Maus*

*@guna7*
Und was ist mit der *Logitech G700*? - Zwar schon teilweise lieferbar, aber natürlich teuer; in den kommenden Wochen fallen die Preise garantiert ...

Außerdem, Deine alte Microsoft-Maus lässt indirekt darauf schließen, dass ggf. die *Microsoft Explorer Mouse* (OEM günstiger), an sich reichen sollte?! Mehr ist von der MX auch nicht zu erwarten ...

LG.


----------



## guna7 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Empfehlungen für kabellose (Gaming-)Maus*

Die G700 wäre eine Überlegung wert, kannte ich bis jetzt noch gar nicht.

Die Microsoft Explorer Mouse ist aber glaube ich nicht so mein Ding, wollte schon mal was "besseres" haben. Da stört mich auch der Aufpreis nicht.

Trotzdem Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## serafen (17. August 2010)

*AW: Empfehlungen für kabellose (Gaming-)Maus*

Also, die Explorer Mouse ist durchaus gut, vor allem für Rechtshänder sehr ergononomisch - wobei ich im Regelfall auch zu Logitech tendiere; die Explorer Mouse ist allerdings sehr empfehlenswert ... allgemein müsste man hier auch den Rat erteilen, am besten vor Ort im Ladengeschäft auszuprobieren, bei Eingabegeräten an sich unerläßlich.

MfG.


----------



## guna7 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Empfehlungen für kabellose (Gaming-)Maus*



serafen schrieb:


> .. allgemein müsste man hier auch den Rat erteilen, am besten vor Ort im Ladengeschäft auszuprobieren, bei Eingabegeräten an sich unerläßlich.
> 
> MfG.


Da muss ich dir recht geben. Ich war drauf und dran mir die X8 zu kaufen, bis ich sie im Laden in der Hand hielt. Dann war klar: Das Teil geht gar nicht.


----------



## serafen (17. August 2010)

*AW: Empfehlungen für kabellose (Gaming-)Maus*

Die X8 ist technisch wirklich gut - aber Logitech wird mit der G700 genau das umsetzen, was Microsoft eigentlich wollte.

Ist genau wie bei den Tastaturen. Ansonsten wäre vielleicht eine kabelgebundene Variante wie die Xai eine Alternative. Ansonsten die G700 (mit sowohl-als-auch-Option, kabellos & USB)


----------



## guna7 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Empfehlungen für kabellose (Gaming-)Maus*

Die X8 fällt definitv aus. Entweder die G700 oder die MX.


----------



## serafen (17. August 2010)

*AW: Empfehlungen für kabellose (Gaming-)Maus*

Ein Fehlgriff wäre sicher keine der beiden Mäuse - ich würde dann wohl nach einem attraktiven Preis für die G700 warten und zuschlagen


----------



## guna7 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Empfehlungen für kabellose (Gaming-)Maus*

Werde mal, wenn ich mehr Zeit habe, die beiden Mäuse vergleichen und im Laden probehalten. Dann werde ich mich entscheiden.


----------



## psyphly (18. August 2010)

*AW: Empfehlungen für kabellose (Gaming-)Maus*

Ich hatte mit meinen Funkmäusen (Microsoft/Logitech) eher schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht:

-eine deutliche Latenz, die kein exaktes Gameplay ermöglichen (Steuerung wirkt schwammig)
-Mehrkosten durch Batterie/Akkuwechsel
-teilweise wird das Gewicht zu hoch
-Abbrüche der Funkübertragung


----------



## guna7 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Empfehlungen für kabellose (Gaming-)Maus*

Habe seit längerem eine Funkmaus und -tastatur. Deine schlechten Erfahrungen kann ich nicht bestätigen. Die Mehrkosten sind auch kein Thema, da ich sowieso viele Akkus zu Hause habe.


----------



## serafen (18. August 2010)

*AW: Empfehlungen für kabellose (Gaming-)Maus*

Also Probleme mit Funkmäusen hatte ich - zumindest bei den genannten Marken - auch noch keine, ausgeschlossen ist das natürlich nie; im Übrigen haben die gespürt "ewig" gehalten ... die MX1000 am Zweitrecher läuft, und läuft, und läuft ... 

Gut, ich bin zwar kein Hardcore-Gamer, aber zum Glück gibt es ja zahlreiche sehr gute (kabelgebundene) Alternativen ...


----------



## guna7 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Empfehlungen für kabellose (Gaming-)Maus*



serafen schrieb:


> Gut, ich bin zwar kein Hardcore-Gamer, ....


Richtig, das bin ich auch nicht. Deshalb reicht mir ne kabellose Maus allemal, wobei die kabellosen ja auch immer besser zum Zocken geeignet sind. Ich möchte einfach den Kabelsalat nicht haben.

Bei der Tasta verhält es sich ähnlich. Ich sitze manchmal, mit der Tasta auf den Beinen, da und schreibe. Herrlich unabhängig!


----------



## serafen (18. August 2010)

*AW: Empfehlungen für kabellose (Gaming-)Maus*

*@guna7*
Dann ist die Enermax Aurora Wireless fast schon Pflicht


----------



## guna7 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Empfehlungen für kabellose (Gaming-)Maus*

Bitte jetzt nicht auch noch Tastaturen.  

Jetzt ist erst mal ne Maus dran. Solange die Tasta, die ich habe funktioniert, bleibts erst mal so.


----------



## serafen (18. August 2010)

*AW: Empfehlungen für kabellose (Gaming-)Maus*

... ach, es heißt ja so schön: _"Und führe mich nicht in Versuchung ..."_ *ggg*


----------



## gh0st76 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Empfehlungen für kabellose (Gaming-)Maus*



guna7 schrieb:


> Richtig, das bin ich auch nicht. Deshalb reicht mir ne kabellose Maus allemal, wobei die kabellosen ja auch immer besser zum Zocken geeignet sind.




Das stimmt nicht ganz. Nicht umsonst sind alle "echten" Gamingmäuse immernoch mit Kabel.


----------



## guna7 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Empfehlungen für kabellose (Gaming-)Maus*

"Abtastung und Spieletauglichkeit
Bluetrack, 4.000 Dpi, viele nützliche Features, aber was leistet die Maus in der Praxis? Kurzum, die Sidewinder X8 wird zum Zeitpunkt der Veröffentlichung die beste kabellose Maus mit 2,4-GHz Datenübertragung auf dem Markt für Spieler sein. Lediglich die nicht mehr in Produktion befindliche G7 von Logitech könnte da noch mithalten. Egal in welcher Dpi-Stufe, egal ob Low-, Mid-, oder Highsense-Spieler, die Sidewinder X8 (Preisvergleich)* ist allen (Spiele-)Lebenslagen gewachsen* und sie ist mit 140 Gramm sogar vergleichsweise leicht."

Quelle: Microsoft Sidewinder X8 - kabellose Spielermaus im "Hands-on"-Test - Microsoft X8, Sidewinder, kabellos, Hands-On, Maus, Mouse


----------



## gh0st76 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Empfehlungen für kabellose (Gaming-)Maus*

Lowsense war mit der X8 nicht wirklich gut zu spielen. Da hat die bei mir Probleme gemacht. Auch die G7 macht Lowsense nicht mit wegen dem Sensor.


----------



## guna7 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Empfehlungen für kabellose (Gaming-)Maus*

Ja, aber wie gesagt: Ich bin nicht so der Profispieler, zocke nur ab und zu mal. Bin ja mit meiner jetzigen Maus auch klar gekommen. Da sind die G700 oder die MX sicherlich ein Fortschritt. Fürs Arbeiten soll sie ja auch taugen.


----------

